

Kevin Rose interviews Chris Sacca - arvinjoar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6NpHbMFaQ8

======
arvinjoar
Hm, I posted it so I would get redirected to the HN disucussion on this. Did
no-one post it already? I actually accidentally wrote "Kevin Smith" at first,
haha.

